# Blumenfenster



## axel (7. Feb. 2012)

Hallo Ihr Pflanzen und Fotofreunde

Ich nutze mal die Zeit bis zum Frühling um ein neues Thema zu eröffnen. 
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemenad Lust seine Blumenfensterbank hier zu zeigen. 
Wir können uns hier ja auch gern über das Theme austauschen . Zum Beispiel Standort von Pflanzen , Pflege von Pflanzen usw.  
Bin schon gespannt auf Eure Blumenfensterbänke 

Hier mal mein Küchenfenster .
Die Orchideen benötigen ja einen hellen Standort ohne direkte Sonneneinstrahlung.
Das passt bei meinem Küchenfenster . Die Pflanzen blühen dort das ganze Jahr .

[ 

lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Meines ist so vollgepfropft, das stelle ich besser nicht ein. 

Aber schöne Idee


----------



## jolantha (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Hallo Axel,
meine Orchideen stehen am Südfenster, direkt über der Heizung, und sie mögen das auch !!


----------



## maga_graz (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Hi!
Biete 200 + xx Orchideen, verteilt auf Fensterbänke 

     

und Vitrinen.

   

 Das Problem mit "voll" kenn ich ...


----------



## mägi (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

hallo axel,
bei mir ist das beste fenster für meine blumen im badezimmer.
im moment blüht aber keine orchidee. dafür meine __ amaryllis.
liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.mägi.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Moin zusammen,
Orchideen und ich... geht leider nicht. 
Binnen kürzester Zeit habe ich sie ruiniret.

Auf meiner Fensterbank im Büro fühen sich __ Amaryllis, Clivia, Gerbera, __ Hibiskus wohl.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## axel (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Oh tolle Fotos

Martin  das ist ja schon wie im Urwald.Sieht Klasse aus 

Anne  zeig doch mal ein Foto von Deinen Orchideen bütte :beten

mägi  Deine Amaryllis blüht ja toll  Die hab ich noch garnicht.
        Blühen und gedeien die auch an einem Südfenster ? 

Eva Maria  Na bei Deiner Blütenpracht wird ja das Büro zum Paradies 
                Blühen Gerbara auch im Winter ?   

Daniel    Du kannst uns gern Deine Stachelwelt zeigen wie sie im Moment aussieht.
             Blühen den jetzt auch Kakteen ?

Hier noch ein Foto von meinem Wohnzimmerfenster . 

 

Das Fenster ist in Südrichtung . 

lg 
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Hi Axel,
die Blütenpracht im Büro gibt jede Menge Energie... jeden Tag!
Die Gerbera habe ich als kleine Topfpflanze im Januar gekauft.
Südwest-Fenster im Büro, schön hell... und sie begann zu blühen 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich weiterentwickelt.

Dei WoZi-Fenster kann sich aber auch sehen lassen.
Ziehen irgendwelche Topfpflanzen während des Sommers nach draussen?


----------



## mägi (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

hallo axel,

südfenster geht sicher, aber keine direkte sonne.










liebe grüsse mägi.


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Hallo Martin.



maga_graz schrieb:


> Hi!
> Biete 200 + xx Orchideen, verteilt auf Fensterbänke
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 97452 Anhang anzeigen 97453 Anhang anzeigen 97454
> ...


Das nenne ich mal "voll"! 
Mich würde interessieren, wie Du das mit dem Gießen machst... Zeitbedarf?


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Martin, da hätte ich für Dich als Orchideenfreak evtl nen ganz interessanten Beitrag.
Der kommt später!


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Habe grade das gemacht, was im folgenden Video zu sehen ist, erst einmal mit 8 Stück



http://www.gartenfernsehen.de/filme/orchideen-richtig-pflegen-teil-3-das-umtopfen


----------



## Moonlight (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Naja, garantierter Austrieb? Halte ich für ein Gerücht. 
Ich habe seit 15Jahren Orchideen und es gibt welche, die blühen eben nicht so häufig wie andere. Ich hatte sogar schon welche, die haben 2Jahre nicht geblüht.
Und nach der Blüte schneide ich die Triebe nicht ab. Erst wenn die vertrocknet sind, denn dann kommt garantiert nichts mehr nach.
Meistens kommen die neuen Triebe von unten, aber ich hatte schon an jedem Auge Austriebe.

Am Schönsten war der eigene Nachwuchs. Da kam aus den Augen kein neuer Blütentrieb, sondern da wuchsen neue Pflänzchen 

Mandy


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Hallo.

Wenn ich im Video sehe, wie dort umgetopft wird und vor allem die Wurzeln eingekürzt werden. 
"... ich weiß, die Kunden bekommen da immer einen Herzinfarkt..." 

Was ich auch mal gelesen habe: Man soll direkt nachdem man die Wurzeln abgeschnitten hat NICHT gießen, sondern zwei, drei Tage warten bis die Wunde sich etwas verschlossen hat, um Infektionen zu verhindern.
Hier noch der Bonusfilm mit zusätzlichen Infos:
http://www.gartenfernsehen.de/filme/bonus-film-orchideen-umtopfen

In anderen Orchideenfilmen auf der Seite wird wiederum nur das Gammelige abgeschnitten und zu größeren Töpfen geraten.


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Interessanter Film....und teilweiße ziemlich rabiat 

Die sollte aber mal ihre Schere ölen...die quietscht ziemlich


----------



## maga_graz (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

@ Annett


> Mich würde interessieren, wie Du das mit dem Gießen machst... Zeitbedarf?



Samstags wird die ganze Sippschaft getaucht ... und schon sind drei Stunden vorbei 
Und dazu kommen halt noch die Vandeen, die Vitrinen und die Aufgebundenen, die täglich ihre Wasserration wollen. Geht aber schnell dank Druckluftsprüher ;-)

Aber es lohnt sich auch ... ne kleine Auswahl: 
     

     

     

     

     

Aber mehr gibts nicht...  ... außer auf Anfrage


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Wow Martin,

die sind wunderschön!! Vielen Dank für die Bilder. 
Und all der Aufwand - aber so hat jeder eben *sein* Hobby. 

Da das ja gerade im Winter ein Problem ist: Wie sieht es bei Euch mit den Blumenfenstern so bezüglich Raumfeuchtigkeit oder möglichem Schimmelbefall in der Wohnung aus? Alles im grünen Bereich?


----------



## jolantha (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Hallo Annett,
da ich staatlich anerkannter Türöffner für Hund und Katze so ca. 20 x am Tag bin, ist bei mir immer gut gelüftet !!
Keine Möglichkeit für Schimmel und Co.


----------



## bekamax (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Hallo Martin,
deine Orchideen sind echt ein Traum!

Mehr Bilder gibts nur auf Anfrage? Ich denke, dass hier viele noch mehr von diesen Schönheiten sehen wollen!
Ooch, ja, bitte mehr Bilder. Bilder sind hier IMMER gefragt.

Liebe Grüße aus der Weststeiermark
Karin


----------



## maga_graz (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Hi Karin!
Ich will doch weder den Faden kapern noch dem Orchideenforum hier Konkurrenz machen ;-)
Aber vielleicht könnt ich ja noch das eine oder andere Bild einstellen...


----------



## Moonlight (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Das sind ja traumhaft schöne Orchideen ...

Bitte mehr Bilder davon.

Mandy


----------



## maga_graz (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Noch ein bissl was aus dem Fundus:


----------



## bekamax (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Hallo Martin,

danke fürs Einstellen der Fotos. Die Blüten sind einfach nur traumhaft schön. 

LG 
Karin


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Wirklich wunderschöne Blüten!
Und die Idee ein Terrarium als Pflanzgefäß zu nutzen genial


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Danke für das Umtopfvideo  
Wusst ich gar nicht das man die so rabiat beschneiden muss. 
Hab ich heut mit allen Phalenopsen gemacht. ging ganz easy.
Da die Frau in dem Video von angiessen sprach hab ich das gemacht. 
Allerdings ist in dem Substrat was wir hatten gar keine Kokosfaser gewesen sondern 
nur recht grobes Pinienrindenzeug. 

Soll wohl auch gehen 

 

Viele Grüße 

Wuzzel


----------



## maga_graz (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Ich hab mir grad das Umtopfvideo angesehen... um ehrlich zu sein, ich bin fassungslos.
Da hat die nette ältere Dame doch glatt der Nopse 2/3 der gesunden Wurzeln abgeschnitten. Ich rechne mal, bis sich die Pflanze davon erholt hat, dauert es 1 bis 2 Jahre. In denen die Wuchskraft in neue Wurzeln statt zB in neue Blüten gesteckt wird. Der Sinn der Sache ist mir schleierhaft.

*Also meine Empfehlung: * Beim Umtopfen nix gesundes abschneiden ... nur Gammelwurzeln (die es bei richtiger Pflege eh nicht geben sollte) entfernen. Danach ne Woche aufs Gießen vergessen, sodass die angeknacksten Wurzeln wieder Zeit haben, offene Stellen zu verschließen. Fertig. In den letzten Tagen 30 mal durchgeführt...


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Sag mal Martin,

Hast Du die Orchideen in einem speziellen Gewächshaus oder stehen die zu Hause ... quasi auf den Fensterbänken.
Ich hab schon mal andere Orchideen außer die Phalaenopsis versucht ... und bin kläglich gescheitert 

Gibt es da ein Geheimrezept?

Mandy


----------



## maga_graz (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Gewächshaus wär schön, nur ist halt leider nicht.
Also sind die Pflänzchen auf 6 Fenster und 2 Vitrinen verteilt. 

Geheimrezept: Es gibt wohl keins. Ist ja nicht so, das mir auch noch nix eingegangen wäre.
Man kann halt immer nur versuchen, die Bedürfnisse der Pflänzchen (Licht, Temperatur, Wasser, Dünger, Substrat, Luftbewegung und und und...) so gut es geht zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Also heißt das:  kaufen und ausprobieren ...

Hmmm, mal sehen ob ich das noch mal versuche.

Mandy


----------



## maga_graz (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Blumenfenster*

Das sollts fast heißen... nur erst noch über den Wunschkandidaten informieren.
Wenns dann halbwegs passt, kaufen und probieren.

Das erspart dann die Frustration, die entsteht, wenn man eine Pflanze, die eine kühle Ruhezeit will, im warmen Wohnzimmer pflegen will...


----------

